# Clear pots



## Stone (Apr 20, 2015)

For those who use clear/opaque pots, would you say they have advantages over other types? (besides being able to look at the roots)
Eg; Do you think the roots are more vigorous?
A while back Xavier commented that he believed the algae which grows in the clear pots somehow contributes to their development.
I must say that I have seen some pics where the root growth in clear pots is unbelievable.
Please discuss! And post pics!!
Thanks


----------



## Orchidkid99 (Apr 20, 2015)

At the moment I'm currently experimenting on this, using clear pots to see how the root growth excels.. Or if there is no difference at all.
Very keen to see what others have to say though


----------



## Hugorchids (Apr 20, 2015)

yes love to see the roots but hate to see green moss/algae growing in them


----------



## troy (Apr 20, 2015)

I have good results on paphs, better on phrags


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 21, 2015)

I use clear pots. I'm not sure if it's the algae-maybe just that the roots get a little sunlight.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 21, 2015)

I've used clear pots for years...I'm a root voyeur:wink:. 

I don't think the moss/ algae makes the roots stronger....in my opinion for phrags especially because I grow them so wet...I think it can smother the roots and lead to rot. I hate the algae in phrag pots !

I'm changing up phrags this year to more frequent water but no reservoir in the bottom to hold any water and also to encourage roots to go south , to seek water. This is after years of growing "barko" with phrags. "Barko" is a bark mix for phrags placed in a semi hydro type pot with a reservoir at the bottom. The same principal as them sitting in a tray of water.

Yeah, it may bite me in the butt but I can change them back if they look thirsty.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 21, 2015)

I use clear pots so I could see what the media looks like - too wet, too dry, need to water, no need to water, need to repot, no need to repot, etc.
Seeing growing root tips is always a bonus.
I never had algae growing in my paphs probably because I repot them too often, or they are not wet enough for algae.
I do have lots of algae in my phals and other things that grow in clear pots with sphagnum. Doesn't bother neither them nor me.


----------



## naoki (Apr 21, 2015)

That's interesting to see how algae could contribute to the root environment. I believe most of the "algae" are actual bacteria (cyanobacteria), and from quick look, there may be some possibility that they may contribute some plant hormones.

Some of these are just abstract only, but some species can produce IAA (auxins).
http://www.dli.gov.in/data_copy/upload/INSA/INSA_2/20005a0f_499.pdf
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00425-002-0749-x

and some cytokinins:
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00284-010-9620-7

Maybe, could they also reduce EC at the root, and promote root growth?

I personally don't see much difference between clear and black pots with Paphs. But with Phals, I can see the difference. I think one of Wang's (Texas A&M) paper mentioned this; Phals root grows better in clear pots, and the roots stay in the pots longer (so more water availability and faster growth).


----------



## orchideya (Apr 21, 2015)

I think algae might be good for vandas too.
Here is my mini vanda - vanda pumila when I just got it back in 2011:







it was hanging on the hook and I was watering it every day by dunking into sink. After one year, in October 2012:






In February 2013 I built my orchid tanks, tried to hang it in small humid tank and got mushroms growing on the log, so I freaked and took it out.

Finally every day watering became so unbearable, that I stuck it into a tall plastic cup with stones at the bottom for stability and put it into large not so humid tank. I water it every week with a sprayer and watever water collects in the cup - stays there. I don't bother cleaning it, so algae grows there freely. But look at my vanda now:











Before watering, roots are dry:


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 21, 2015)

:clap: I love to see orchid hacks...how to make them grow better in your conditions. It is for sure much happier ! Good thinking Orchideya !! I think it is happier because you created a micro climate with more humidity around the roots...not so much the algae but algae is not hurting , giving off more humidity ..holding the nutrients ..jmho .


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2015)

I use either clear pots or clay pots, depending on the genus. I do like to see the roots, and I think most epiphytes like their roots to have some light.


----------



## Stone (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Naoki, thanks for those links. I will read them later. Meanwhile, besides hormones, could it be possible that the algae is supplying nutrients as well? (eg amino acids or other complex organic compounds)
Remember this:http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27268
and this:http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7531
There must be something good going on there! Maybe it works best with a completely inorganic mix-without interference from other organic decomposition?


----------



## emydura (Apr 21, 2015)

naoki said:


> Phals root grows better in clear pots, and the roots stay in the pots longer (so more water availability and faster growth).



I've noticed the same thing. I grow all my Phals in clear pots.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 21, 2015)

Stone said:


> Meanwhile, besides hormones, could it be possible that the algae is supplying nutrients as well? (eg amino acids or other complex organic compounds)



Yes it is. And light coming through clear post makes it more possible.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2015)

I like clear plastic pots; but for plants that need to be cool, like Restrepias and Pleuros, I use clay pots.


----------



## naoki (Apr 22, 2015)

I guess that it is possible, but the question is how much contribution the bacteria are providing as the organic compounds compared to the fertilizer we apply (and carbon fixed by leaves). They will compete for the mineral nutrients, but if some of N or C fixed by bacteria flows back to plants, you might get net-plus. But look at the amount of green in leaves vs cyanobacteria in the pot. Some cyanobacteria can fix nitrogen, and it appears that there appear to be some attempts to make cyanobacteria bio-fertilizer for rice.

There appears to be some studies of associative cyanobacteria from orchid roots. Only abstracts are available:
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1023/A:1022286225013
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1023/A:1022238309083

Den and IAA producing bacteria:
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00203-007-0286-x

The full text of this one is probably accessible, and it talks about P. appletonianum, and IAA production by bacteria:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0944501306000942


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I use both clear and non-clear plastic pots. 
I have not seen any difference really, but then again, I have not done study with a large sample or anything and just my observation.


----------

